# Buttangeln im Schlepperhafen



## MichaelB (23. November 2003)

Moin,

da es einige Boardies ja gar nicht mehr abwarten können jetzt ein kurzer Bericht des heutigen Buttangelns im Hamburger "Schlepperhafen".

Ich konnte erst um kurz vor 13Uhr dazu kommen, Familienfrühstück hatte Vorrang #h 

Als ich mittags um eins meine Angeln ausgeworfen hatte waren bis dahin mal grad zwei Platten gefangen worden, eine von Andreas Michael, eine von Fischkoopp.

Recht pünktlich schon machte ich meinem Namen als Schlechtwettergott alle Ehre, es fing kräftig an zu regnen. Zum Glück nur kurz, so daß wir bald unter unserem Unterstand, einer Art Überhang des am Kai liegenden Gebäudes, wieder hervor kommen konnten.

So nahm der Tag seinen Lauf mit netten Gesprächen, einer Privat-Lehrstunde für Fischkoopp zum Thema "Wie werfe ich mit der Brandungsrute" und der Hoffnung auf viele dicke Platten. 
Wie gut, daß die Hoffnung immer zuletzt stirbt...

Insgesamt wurde recht überschaubar gefangen: Fischkoopp zwei Platten und einen knapp 50er Aal (den durfte ich mit nach Hause nehmen, nochmal danke!), Homer einen schönen Blankaal, Locke eine Platte, Arno eine Platte und einen Stint (gebissen, nicht gerissen!) und Andreas drei Platten >> wieder mal Kai-Verbot  

Ab 17Uhr sind die Ersten nach Hause gefahren, als ich gegen 20.30 aufgebrochen bin hatte Arno immer noch nicht genug vom Hafen  

Die Stelle an sich finde ich in Ordnung, teilweise hat das Treibgut (wieso eigentlich >gut<, ich fand das voll schlecht  ) genervt.

Tolle Fotos habe ich nicht geschossen, vielleicht steuert der Eine oder Andere noch eins bei.

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: das war heute seit Anfang Juni mein erster Schneider-Tag im Hafen


----------



## Andreas Michael (23. November 2003)

Hallo ein klasse treffen geht auch mal zuende, so dieses!!!

wieder neue Bordies kennen gelernt, klasse stimmung und nicht zu vergessen um diese Jahreszeit gibs natürlich Glühwein :q 

Den Detlef mit seinem Gaskocher auch so zum Kochen brachte!
auch von anderen Bordies ( @Homer wurde Glühwein zubereitet) übern Grill glaube ich ( war ja nicht so oft in eure ecke:q ) hatte ja mehr zu tun mit Fische fangen :q 

Es war einfach nur ein Super Bordie-Treffen:z :z 
so hier noch auch wenn nicht so schön Bilders wie solls sein meiner gefangenen Fische:q 






und das ganze nochmal von der anderen Seite, man beachte auch hier gibt es linke und rechte Buttis






so das war es von meiner Seite

@MichaelB 

Schneider#t  hmmmm kann es sein das beim letzten AB-Treffen auch Dir Kaiverbot erteilt wurde:q  jetzt weisste warum ich soweit wech von Euch stand

Ps: übrigens klasse Bericht #g #6


----------



## Truttafriend (23. November 2003)

Sauber Jungs. Wir standen den ganzen Tag am Holthusener und haben geblankt. Alle anderen dort auch. Bis auf Locke seinen Schwager, der hatte 2 Platte.

Petri Heil zu dem Stint


----------



## Fischkoopp (23. November 2003)

@ all

Moin !

Prima Berichte und nette Bilder von euch. Hoffe doch das der eine oder andere noch ein paar Bilder reinstellt, es hatte ja fast jeder eine Digi mit.
Mir hat es wieder so richtig Spass gemacht, wenn auch die Beissfreudigkeit der Platten nicht wirklich gut war, aber egal, man(n) kann nicht jeden Tag einen vollen Eimer Fisch mitnehmen.
Ich denke mal, der Sinn eines solchen Treffens, = Spass - Quatschen - Fachsimpeln und ein bißchen Fisch, wurde voll erfüllt.

@ MichaelB

Muß ich mich in Zukunft auch zu den Leuten mit Kai - angelverbot gesellen ? :q Ich hatte auch 3 Platte :q :q 

Mfg Fischkoopp#h #h #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. November 2003)

Schöner Bericht. Boardie Treffen sind doch immer schön. Mit oder ohne Fisch. Das ist Nebensache.


----------



## Locke (23. November 2003)

>>Habe mal den Kurzbericht von mir hier hinein gestellt<<



So, mittlerweile sollten alle zu Hause sein (ausser Arno, der hat es ein wenig weiter! #r für diese Anfahrt)

Hier nur mal ein abgespeckter Berict. Ein ausführlicher kommt von MichaelB, ich glaube gehört zu haben, das er heute noch ein wenig Zeit hat.

Treffpunkt war Fischauktionshalle um 10:00 Uhr.
Ich war der letzte #c.
Trotzdem kurz gewartet und dann ab an den Kai






Wir haben am "Schlepperhafen" geangelt, der auch in Wurfweite war. Ein Schlepper wurde auch beinahe von einem wildgewordenen Blei, der von Fischkoop´s Kumpel losgelassen worden ist, versenkt. Schwein gehabt!






Linke Seite von meinem Angelplatz aus:





Links vom letztem Auto ging es noch weiter, wo auch noch Andreas_Michael (ganz weit weg von uns, da Kaimauerverbot), Schmadko und ??? (sorry) geangelt haben.

Rechte Seite von meinem Angelplatz:







Wer das Board mal genauer durchsucht, wird einige Bilder von diesem Herrn sehen, ebenfalls immer mit "Beute" in der Hand





Insgesamt wurden >9 Platten gefangen. 
Homer01 war der Meinung, noch einen dieser Kameraden an Land zu ziehen.





Desweiteren hat Arno eine Krabbe und man höre und staune, einen Stint geangelt NICHT GEHAKT! Allerdings kommt das nicht in die Wertung! 

Und hier ein Grund, immer wieder in den Hafen zu kommen, um nun zu angeln oder gucken, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen!







War mal wieder, wie immer, ein Supertreffen. Jederzeit wieder. Nur mit mehr Platten bitte! 

Gruss Locke


----------



## JonasH (23. November 2003)

Hey, das hört sich ja echt nicht schlecht an! Wenn ich älter bin, dann komme ich auchmal  und zeige euch wie das geht (oder umgekehrt :q )
Naja, so long!


PS: gibt's nen Bild von dem Stint???


----------



## MichaelB (23. November 2003)

Moin,

@Fischkoopp: huch, da ist mir doch glatt eine Platte entgangen #t 
Drei Platten UND ein Aal: auch Kai-Verbot  #4   

@Jonas: soweit ich weiß, ist kein Foto vom Stint gemacht worden. Falls Du Infos über Stinte brauchst: in >Was beißt wo / Plz 1+2< die Suchmaschine bemühen, da gab es dieses Frühjahr etliche Beiträge.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Bonifaz (23. November 2003)

Na da hattet ihr ja etwas mehr Glück als wir (miramar und ich), denn wir sind am Holthusenkai gewesen und Schneider geblieben.
Grüsse an den nachbarn beim Holthusenkai (@truttafriend) die auch Schneider geblieben sind. (Ausser einer)


----------



## chippog (23. November 2003)

auch wenn schneider, so ist dies doch eine sehr angenehme art, die dunkle jahreszeit angelnd zu verbringen, finde ich wenigsten, auch wenn ich am samstag siebzehn klieschen, vier wittlinge, zwei seeskorpione und einen minidorsch verbuchen konnte. der ehrlichkeit halber waren allerdings nur drei klieschen und die vier wittlinge was für die küche. macht weiter so! beim nächsten mal kann es wieder öfter bimmeln. oder piept es bei euch wenn sie beissen?? chippog


----------



## Truttafriend (23. November 2003)

@Bonifaz

Danke für die Grüße#h 

Wenn du mich erkannt hast (hast mich ja mal in Ohlsdorf gesehen, hättest doch mal was sagen können. So auf ein kleines Hallo und Pläuschchen#h


----------



## sbiro (23. November 2003)

@ all, klasse treffen, wollte auch mal zum quatschen und gucken vorbeikommen, aber meine damen hatten etwas dagegen. wir waren im sushi circle und danach auf dem dom. ich hatte irgendwann keine argumente mehr warum wir zum schlepperhafen müssen. 
kann ja schlecht sagen "da sind so tolle hinterteile zu bewundern". beim nächsten versuch werden die platten auch wieder besser zubeissen.
@truttafriend, kann nicht immer klappen, 2 platte am holthusen ist arg wenig. wenn ich neben dir am holthusen stehe komme ich auf ein bis drei hallo vorbei.


----------



## Truttafriend (23. November 2003)

da nehm ich dich beim Wort Rainer #h 

Dein Auto wieder klar? Nächste Woche Quappenangriff an der neuen Stelle?. SMS mal wenn du Zeit hast#h 
Soll wieder kälter werden:z


----------



## Bonifaz (23. November 2003)

@ truttafriend

nee ich hab das hier erst gelesen dass du auch da warst, sonst wär ich sicher vorbeigekommen.
Quappenangeln hab ich mir auch noch ein Termin für dies Jahr reserviert.

See you


----------



## Truttafriend (23. November 2003)

@ Bonifaz

ach sooooo. ich dachte du hattest mich schon erkannt#h


----------



## arno (23. November 2003)

Moin!
Also, ich muss schon sagen:
Hamburger Platten schmecken einfach gut!!!!
Ich habe gleich drei gegessen, die anderen zwei sind dann leider an die Familie gegangen!!!


----------



## arno (23. November 2003)

Mal ne Frage:
Kann man das auch im Bremer Hafen machen???
Ich meine, braucht man da auch nur den Jahresfischereischein????


----------



## theactor (24. November 2003)

HI,

@arno: Hansestadt rules! Aber nur eben die Hamburger selbige.
Ob Platte auch die Weser hochkommen weiß ich nicht, aber dass es in Bremen keinen einizigen Fetzen Wasser gibt den man ohne Extrakarte befischen kann .. das weiß ich. 
Boardie aus Delmenhorst Udo Mundt erzählte mir, dass selbst die Weserabschnitte, für die man sich eine ERlaubniskarte holen kann kaum mehr zu befischen sind weil entweder überall Extra-Angel-Verbote gelten oder sich die Fischernetze stapeln..  

Grüße,
theactor #h


----------



## miramar (24. November 2003)

@ Bonifaz nochmal Danke für den schönen Angeltag, trotz Schneider:z 
Und überhaubt: ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG!!!!:m


----------



## homer01 (24. November 2003)

hi hier ist ein bild vom stint


----------



## homer01 (24. November 2003)

und hier ist noch eins


----------



## homer01 (24. November 2003)

und auch sowas fährt hier in hamburg rum:q :q :q


----------



## homer01 (24. November 2003)

und so schön kann es im hafen sein


----------



## homer01 (24. November 2003)

und hier der gefährliche kleine mann mit beute:q :m :q


----------



## Bonifaz (24. November 2003)

@ miramar

Danke für die Glückwünsche und für das Angeln im hafen ganz meinerseits.
Einmal müssen wir dies Jahr nochmal hin, anscheinend haben die anderen im schlepperhafen (etwas) mehr Glück gehabt.!!!!!


----------



## arno (25. November 2003)

Moin!
Theactor, das ist aber übel an der Weser!!!
Dann können die mal ihren Fisch behalten!!!
Fischernetze und dann Angelkarten verkaufen, echt klasse!!!!!!
Das hatte ich an der Trenne, da hab ich auch nix gefangen!!!
Ja doch , einen Bierdeckel und ne Krabbe!!!


----------



## theactor (25. November 2003)

HI,

@Arno: .. das kann man wohl sagen. Ich bin immer wieder freudig überrascht, dass HH da so "großzügig" ist...

Da bin ich PLATT: die Saison neigt sich wohl dem Ende, oder wie sieht das PLATTfischmäßig aus?! Viel kommt ja nicht mehr raus..

GReetZ,
theactor #h


----------



## MichaelB (25. November 2003)

Moin,

@theamsamstagnichtdabeigewesener: ich fürchte auch mal, daß es das so ziemlich war mit den Platten... aber wir hatten auch wieder auf Ost drehenden Wind ;+ 

@Bonifaz: wann wolltest Du denn nochmal in den Hafen? Wenn es weiter so pieselt und ich zudem weiter so großzügig mit Arbeit überhäuft werde, wird mein Urlaubstag Freitag und damit auch mein Tag Brandungsangeln wohl oder übel ausfallen - für einen Trip in den Hafen sollte es aber reichen!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Locke (25. November 2003)

Meint Ihr wirklich, das die Saison bald vorbei ist?
Ich kann mich noch an einige Thread´s von MichaelB erinnern, wo sein Daddy noch viel später als November und Dezember welche gefangen hat.

Also, Kopf hoch und weiter versuchen! 

Gruss Locke

 @theactor
schnapszahl, 888, ein Pilz bitte


----------



## Fischkoopp (25. November 2003)

@ theactor

Auf diese Zahl-trinke ich auch gerne 2 Pils:q 

@ all

Plattfischsaison in HH zu Ende ?
Nach Aussagen einiger "Spezi's" soll die Saison bis Mitte Januar gehen, es müßte nur dauerhaft kühler werden.
Dann beißen die Platten auch wieder richtig.

@ MichaelB

Sag mal rechtzeitig Bescheid, vielleicht bin ich dabei, wenn Du in den Hafen ruderst.:z 

Mfg Fischkoopp #h  #h  #h


----------



## Andreas Michael (25. November 2003)

Also die Saison ist noch lange nicht zuende eigentlich geht die garnet zuende es werden nur weniger gefangen dafür werden die Platten größer die größten habe ich erst ab Dez gefangen.

Man bedenke die Laichzeit ist Jan bis ende Feb wenn mich nicht alles täuscht merkt man eigentlich jetzt schon denn einige haben ja schon die ersten größeren ansätze dafür 

Erst wenn es über 15 grad geht wird es merklich weniger sprich März


----------



## MichaelB (25. November 2003)

Moin,

@Locke: ich erinnere mich, daß mein Daddy immer gefangen hat und ich nicht  

@theactör: darauf esse ich auch einen Pilz  

@Fischkoopp: mach ich #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Bonifaz (25. November 2003)

@ michael B

Ich hab noch keine genaue planung, aber in den nächsten 3 Wochenden wird es eher nix, höchstens an einem der Freitage. Aber zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr hab ich Urlaub, da gehts nochmal los, wenn es das Wetter erlaubt.
Ich denke auch nicht, dass die Plattensaison schon zu ende ist. es muss jetzt erstmal richtig knackig kalt werden, dann stimmen die Ergebnisse auch. Ausserdem hatten wir letztes WE wieder SO-Wind. Ich glaube von N- SO Wind sieht es nicht so doll mit der Beissfreude aus.

In diesem Sinne #a


----------



## theactor (25. November 2003)

hi,

ich kann mich nur auf Erlebnisse des letzen Jahres berufen... 
Da ging es Ende September richtig los und flaute Mitte/Ende November ab. Jedwede Versuche von Fischkoopp und mir im Dez/Jan blieben äußerst bisslehr... aber Versuch macht (und so..)

Greetz,
Sö


----------



## chippog (26. November 2003)

meiner ansicht nach hat das sehr viel mit dem wetter und der wassertemperatur zu tun. bei den richtigen temperaturen geht das mit den flundern hier in schweden bis in den februar rein. skitfiske wünsche ich euch für den nächsten versuch! chippog


----------



## arno (27. November 2003)

Hallo Leute!
Die Bilder die ich gemacht habe decken sich gröstenteils mit denen von Homer!
Also brauch ich sie ja nicht auch noch rein stellen!!!


----------



## Fischkoopp (27. November 2003)

@ arno

Anderer Fotograf  :g

Anderer Blickwinkel   

Andere Kamera  

Andere Bilder  

Immer rein damit :z

Wäre doch schade, wenn Deine fotographischen Künste nicht bewundert werden könnten.   :c :c 

Mfg Fischkoopp #h  #h  #h


----------



## Fischkoopp (27. November 2003)

@ all

Werde es morgen nochmals am "Schlepperhafen"versuchen.
Bin ab ca. 16.00h dort, mal schauen ob sich die Platten in Beislaune befinden. ;+ 
Vielleicht gesellt sich ja jemand dazu ;+ ;+ ;+ 

Mfg Fischkoopp #h  #h  #h


----------



## theactor (28. November 2003)

HI,

@Fischkoopp: neeee...'ne super Zeit ..wüürklich :r 
Viel Erfolg Dir! 
Mal sehen, vielleicht stöbere ich So über Tag mal auf Zander > oder Anfang nächster Woche. Oder Küste. Sind für die nächsten 3 Wochen die letzten freien "Wochentage"... 

Greetz,
thekannnichtsospätfischengehentor #h


----------



## homer01 (28. November 2003)

@ fischkopp


was ist mit montag , hast da nicht lust nochmal loszuziehen??:q 

und was war heute???;+ 

ich :b  hier nix

gruss homer


----------



## Fischkoopp (28. November 2003)

@ all
Wie schon angedroht  , war ich heute wieder im "Schlepperhafen".
Pünklicht 16.00h waren meine Montagen, jeweils mit 2 Wattis bestückt im Wasser.
Eine smoken, tja und dann: es biss, nur nicht bei mir, sondern links von mir bei einem anderen Angler. Der war von um 13.00h an da, und hatte den ersten Biss um ca. 16.05h = Platte von 41cm und dann bis 18.00h nix mehr. :c Er fuhr dann nach Hause ;+ .
Ich hatte den ersten Kontakt um 16.20h, allerdings mit einem :c Schlepper:c ,die mir dann die Montage kappte:c, zur Strafe darf er jetzt mein Krallenblei, welches sichtbar übern Ruderblatt hängt, kostenlos durch den Hafen fahren:q 
Nach dem der erste Schlepper raus war ( ich habe Ihn freigelassen ), kamen die anderen Schl. auch gleich raus - prima Ruhe jetzt - denkste. Es fing gewaltig an zu beißen. Hatte bis 19.30h mindestens 30 gute Bisse, bei einigen hob sogar die Rute vom Boden ab, aber dran war nix - bis um ca. 18.20h, da hatte ich 2 Platte, 27 + 35cm hintereinander an der Leine:z 
Ein Miniaal fiel beim hochziehen wieder vom Haken, der hat sich wohl erschreckt, als er mich sah .
So, das war's dann erstmal vom Schlepperhafen.


@ Homer

Montag muß ich arb.

Mfg Fischkoopp #h  #h  #h


----------



## Köhlerjan (28. November 2003)

*Ostsee nix los*

Hallo Ihr Glücklichen, ich kann mal wieder nur schlechtes von der trüben Ostsee/Scharbeutz Brücke erzählen. Vorgester war da nicht mal bei Ostwind(Aufland) was drin 1 Scholle & drei Dorsche, bloß leider alles in Handgröße.
Naja kommt vieleicht noch. 
Na dann Rutenbruch & Nasse Füsse
Köhlerjan


----------



## theactor (29. November 2003)

HI,

@Fischkoopp: ..Du hast ihn freigelassen ?  :q  
Über 30 Bisse udn nichts dran?! Der Aal fiel ab? ..Aber Du hast schon mit Haken gefischt, oder! 

@Köhlerjan: irgendwie ist derzeit an der Küste nicht viel los scheint mir... die Fänge lesen sich bescheiden ..  ;+ 

Greetz,
theactor #h


----------



## Fischkoopp (29. November 2003)

@ theniemalsZeitaberimmerLästermaultor

Freigelassen - richtig, was soll ich mit nem Schlepper? Der paßt nicht in die Räuchertonne.
Mit Haken gefischt ? Aber sicher. Kenne da aber einen "tor", der fischt des öfteren ohne. - Supergrins.
Der Aal wurde auf die vielgelobten Circle- hooks gefangen. Na ja, ob die wirklich so gut sind ???;+ 

Mfg Fischkoopp #h  #h  #h


----------



## MichaelB (29. November 2003)

Moin,

na wenn ich das so lese.... hab ich wohl nicht sooo viel verpasst. Und wenn ich mir so anschaue was momentan vom Land aus aus der Ostsee gezogen wird, trocknen meine Tränen ob des wieder mal gecancelten Termines zum Brandungsangeln auch recht schnell.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (29. November 2003)

Hi,

@walkingmeter: Ich lästere doch nicht #t :q !
Aber so einen Schlepper wäre doch bestimmt was für die Vitrine gewesen! 
Und: Circles sind der Hammer! Die wissen wenn ein Fisch untermaßig ist und releasen ihn dann automatisch wieder.
Oder Du hast angeschlagen... 

@MichaelB: Nicht wirklich.. meine Augen wässern sich allein beim Anblick der Sonnenuntergänge die es hier in zahlreichen Bilder zu bestaunen gibt. 
Oder man bellyt.. dann kommt man wohl doch in Fischnähe (siehe Reppi)  *verdammt*

Greetz,
theichlästeredochnierumtor #t


----------



## MichaelB (29. November 2003)

Moin,

also den fight  >>running yard vs. Bugsier17<< hätte ich ja zuuu gern gesehen :q :q :q 

@thefuturedrowner: na denn mal los :m 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: @running yard: ich versuche mal (also wirklich nur versuchen) kommenden Freitag irgendwie gen Hafen zu kommen...


----------



## chippog (30. November 2003)

@ fischkoop! sag mal, wenn die denn die ganze zeit bissen, und es möglicherweise flundern waren, hätte ich mal versucht die montage ganz langsam richtung ufer zu fischen. das reizt meisst den futterneid und schwupps sitzt so eine platte dann am haken. war nur so'ne idee... ohren steif und skitfiske!


----------



## Fischkoopp (30. November 2003)

@ chippog

Moin !
Habe ich auch versucht, extra Spinnrute mitgenommen.
Seeeeehr langsam mit Wattwurm und schwarzen Twistern ( mit & ohne Lockstoff ) geschleppt.
Leider ohne Erfolg. 

@ MichaelB

Glaube ich gern ;+ 
Hatte den Kampf meines L:q ebens allerdings mit Bugsier 20, der läßt sich sehr gut drillen, war nur leider etwsa zu schwer um ihn die Kaimauer hoch zu bekommen. :q 

@ theactor

Das mit der Vitrine ist ne gute Idee - beim nächstenmal.

Mfg Fischkoopp #h  #h  #h


----------



## theactor (30. November 2003)

HI,

@MichaelichversuchsmalwiederB: YARD ist aber gemein, Eure Fiesigkeit! Das ist ja NOCH weniger als meter (< bitte englisch aussprechen).
Wobei, Micha: Running Yard auch eine echte thesmoker-Alternative wäre...

Winke,
thesoeinnetttor #h


----------



## Fischkoopp (30. November 2003)

@ MichElBtheactorlästermäuler

Ihr seid doch nur neidisch:q ,weil ich in jede Veranstaltung zum halben Preis:z  reinkomme :q  

Mfg Fischkoopp #h  #h  #h


----------



## arno (30. November 2003)

Moin !
Hier noch meine Bilder vom Buttangeln!


----------



## arno (30. November 2003)

noch eins


----------



## arno (30. November 2003)

nr.3


----------



## arno (30. November 2003)

nr.4


----------



## arno (30. November 2003)

nr.5


----------



## arno (30. November 2003)

nr.6


----------



## arno (30. November 2003)

nr.7


----------



## arno (30. November 2003)

und das letzte!!!


----------

